# Venge di2 battery shroud, anyone have one?



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello all. 
I own an 2013 expert venge with ultegra di2. 
The manual indicates that a battery shroud is available.
Does anyone have this? Would be nice to order one. Can't seem to find much info about this item. 

Thanks!


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just IMHO, I had one of those with a McLaren, and it was A) unattractive, B) prob added tiny bit drag, c) collected grime and made battery fractionally harder to get on and off for charging.
Big points though are this: It added more than 60 grams. Word to the wise, take whatever money you want to spend on it, and invest it on one of those cheap internal batteries off ebay... You lose that 60 grams, prob 20 or 30 from the battery mount, a few more by going to smaller battery with no cover. And sell the old battery. Pretty soon you are into less drag, less dirt, better aesthetics and damn near a quarter pound of weight out of the bike for about the same money or a tad more than cover. If you can find one.
I found nothing useful about it, nothing, other than it was standard factory part for the McLaren and you kind of have to keep those things together. I use the internal battery I just described on my S-Works and its an elegant solution.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info...
I would've thought the cover would actually improve the aero characteristics of the bike since it is round and would make the air flow around the battery better?
Another reason why i was looking into this shroud cover is to protect it from the elements, but after what you're telling me, it does the opposite =(

Would love to do an internal battery setup in the future.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

well, maybe it would improve the aerodynamics if you had battery mounted under BB in the first place... but i doubt its an aero improvement over batery simply mounted at water bottle holders... It is just another luno stucj out there.
Internal it really the only way to go.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup mine is mounted under the BB like the mclaren.


----------



## Andrace (Aug 7, 2012)

I made the mistake of thinking it would protect the battery from water and debris. I found it to do the complete opposite. Don't waste your money.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Andrace said:


> I made the mistake of thinking it would protect the battery from water and debris. I found it to do the complete opposite. Don't waste your money.



Thanks man I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Yep, looks like its not flush...
View attachment 282235


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*I managed to find one from a McLaren*



young-nyc said:


> Hello all.
> I own an 2013 expert venge with ultegra di2.
> The manual indicates that a battery shroud is available.
> Does anyone have this? Would be nice to order one. Can't seem to find much info about this item.
> ...


I managed to find a new one from a McLaren in the matte black finish. I installed it but didn't fall in love with it so it's up for grabs if anyones interested. MSRP is $120 but make me a reasonable offer and it's yours.


----------

